# old school beekeeping



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

here is an article from a 1921 issue of bee culture. the man in the pic is my great-great grandpa Dan. he got into commercial beekeeping around 1902. i can't figure out how to make the picture any bigger or the text any clearer. if you set your web browers window to 150% it helps for viewing it. if anyone has some suggestions on my problem it would be appreciated


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, That is nice, sure like to see those old pictures.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Your G.G. Grandpa sure had some nice looking colonies there. Back when queens were good. You sure they weren't raised up in Ver-Mont.


----------



## beekeepinglady~SC (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a web site called Myfamily. com on there is a group called Photo Bucket..that's what they do show you how to fix up old photos on the computer. It's free to join. Hope this help..Anna


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If you would like to read the text just copy and paste it to your desktop and zoom in, WOW the dark coloring on the side of the hives in the top pic is BEARDING (looks like to me anyway) and yes nice looking equpt.
Greg has posted a lot of pics on photo bucket and his faimly operation and some of the nicest looking hives you will see and now we know where his "roots" are :applause:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Greg,
Thank you for the great photos!
I like the statement about faulty management and the New york to California sentence
Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i will post some more old pictures in the future. it's amazing how many pictures he took back in the day. not like it was an easy process like it is nowadays. i have 100's of old beeking pictures.


----------

